# Hornissen & Wespen



## elkop (26. Aug. 2011)

* hornissen geschützt?*

mein göga hat heute ein schönes hornissennest auf dem dachboden gefunden. weil in den gemeindenachrichten stand, man solle die gemeinde von solchen funden in kenntnis setzen, habe ich als brave bürgerin das auch getan. die haben mich dort an die feuerwehr verwiesen, wobei mir schon ein wenig ungut war. dort bekam ich die handynummer eines mannes, der offenbar für hornissen zuständig ist. 

aha, dachte ich, der kommt alleine, also kennt sich der mit hornissen aus. der wird sicher schauen, ob man das nest entfernen und umsiedeln kann (vor einigen jahren waren die hornissen im kaminschacht, da kam eine ganze mannschaft und die mussten die tiere ausräuchern).

naja, und dann kam der spezialist heute abend. er stieg mit göga auf den dachboden, wo er das nest in einen plastiksack tat und da hinein auch noch irgendwelches gift warf. nun liegen die gestorbenen und sterbenden hornissen in unserer mülltonne 

ich dachte, hornissen stehen unter naturschutz? ich bin ziemlich frustriert, konnte mich aber erstens an der aktion nicht beteiligen, da ich den dachboden nicht ersteigen kann, und zweitens hat der gemeindesakara nur süffisant gegrinst, als ich meine wünsche auf verschonung der hornissen äußerte.


----------



## muschtang (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  hornissen geschützt?*

http://darmstadt.bund.net/service_und_beratung/wespen_und_hornissen/

Bitte, ich würde die Polizei informieren, denn hier liegt ein eindeutiger Verstoß gegen das Naturschutzgesetz vor!


----------



## Kama (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  hornissen geschützt?*

Hallo,

bei mir sind zur Zeit auch sehr viele Hornissen im Garten unterwegs, da ist sicher irgendwo in der Nachbarschaft ein Nest. Ist das erste Jahr so.

Habe deshalb ein wenig nachgelesen und u.a. gefunden, dass das Nest im November verlassen und dann nicht erneut bezogen wird. Nutzt ihr euren Dachboden? Dann wäre die Aktion vielleicht sogar unnötig gewesen, wenn sie euch nicht beeinträchtigt haben. 

Sind faszinierende Tiere, man kann sie ganz nah beobachten, ohne dass sie einen so nerven wie __ Wespen. Man darf ihnen anscheinend nur nicht in die Einflugschneise zum Nest kommen. Doofe Spezialisten habt ihr da, der ist doch nur zu faul zum Umsiedeln .


----------



## Zermalmer (27. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  hornissen geschützt?*

Hallo Elke,
ICh habe, bevor ich meine 2 Wespennester hab entfernen lassen, geprüft inwieweit sie mich bzw. ins besondere meine Kinder gefährden.

Das eine Nest war hinter einem Kühlschrank... das war relativ harmlos... 
trotz begehens des Kühlschranks, haben sich die Tiere nicht beirren lassen und haben uns auch nicht gestresst.
Der Haken war aber, dass sie sich mit ihrem Bau halt in der Nähe des Kompressors und der Kühleinheit befanden.
Es bestand also dazu also noch in Brandrisiko (auf absehbarer dauer), wenn das Nest weiterhin so gewachsen wäre, wie zuvor..

Das 2. Nest war zwar nur in der Verschalung eines Daches, aber die Lage war ebenfalls ungünstig, da das Ganze dauerhaft im Aufenthalts- und Spielbereich von Kindern gewesen wäre.

Wären die Risiken geringer gewesen, hätte ich mitunter nichts gegen die Nester getan, denn ich beobachte oft genug __ Wespen und auch Hornissen an meinem Teich, die einfach nur Wasser holen und dann wieder abfliegen.

Ach ja... bei meiner damaligen Mietwohnung stand ein Mehrfamilienhaus gegenüber... da hat man dem Mieter/der Eigentümergemeinschaft untersagt bzw. verweigert das Hornissennest zu entfernen, weil es einfach so gelegen war, dass es keine wirkliche Gefahr bedeutet hat.

Es kommt also auf die Kompetenz und den Willen des Bekämpfers an, richtig zu handeln.


----------



## Nymphaion (27. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  hornissen geschützt?*

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht ob es zu dieser Jahreszeit noch sinnvoll ist ein Hornissennest umzusiedeln. Die Brut dürfte schon aufgezogen sein, die jungen Königinnen sind dann vermutlich auch schon weg. Zumindest bei __ Wespen wäre es so (darum sind die jetzt auch so lästig, die haben daheim nichts mehr zu tun und verbringen den Rest ihres Lebens in Konditoreien und auf meinem Zwetschgendatschi). 

Was Hornissen angeht herrscht bei vielen Leuten noch ziemliche Unkenntnis und Hysterie. Wir haben immer Hornissen hier, es wurde aber noch nie jemand von ihnen gestochen. Mehr Probleme gibt es mit Wespen, und die mit Abstand meisten Stiche bekommt Michl von seinen Honigbienen.


----------



## Andreas A. (27. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  hornissen geschützt?*

Hallo,
in Deutschland ist die __ Hornisse geschützt, nach dem die Bestände in den 80er Jahren sehr geschrumpft waren. Heute gibt es hier wieder mehr Hornissen. Wikipedia sagt, dass in Österreich nur in der Steiermark und in Oberösterreich ein Schutz besteht. Warum sollte deine Gemeinde über Hornissenfunde in Kenntnis gesetzt werden, wenn es dabei nicht um den Schutz der Tiere geht? Da muss also was gewaltig schief gelaufen sein.
Natürlich können Hornissen an bestimmten Plätzen stören, so dass wenn möglich eine Umsiedlung durchgeführt werden sollte. In diesem Fall lag ja keine Belästigung oder Gefährdung durch die Tiere vor. Die Tiere zu beseitigen war somit ein Unding. 
Ich würde die Gemeinde darüber in Kenntnis setzen, dass sowas nicht noch mal passiert.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## StefanBO (27. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  hornissen geschützt?*

In Österreich ist die Hornissen laut Wikipedia nur nur in der Steiermark und in Oberösterreich geschützt.

Jungköniginnen wurden noch gar nicht geboren. 



> Die Jungköniginnen, welche nun in den Wochen von September bis Oktober schlüpfen, bleiben etwa 5-7 Tage im Nest und fressen sich dabei die für die Überwinterung nötigen Fettreserven an.
> [...]
> Im Laufe des Oktobers wird es dann immer ruhiger im Hornissennest. Die Nahrungssituation wird immer schwieriger, die Brut kann nicht mehr versorgt werden, letzte Geschlechtstiere verlassen das Nest.
> http://www.insektenstaaten.de/1000017.html


----------



## Krauti66 (27. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  hornissen geschützt?*

Da war das Vorurteil über die bösen Hornissen wieder stärker als der menschliche Verstand. Leider hatten wir dieses Jahr keine Hornissen in unserem Garten. Lediglich ein __ Wespen-Erdnest und eine "Hummelkolonie", ohne einen einzigen Stich.
Viele Grüße aus Thüringen


----------



## Jufka (27. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  hornissen geschützt?*

Hallo teichler,
habe dieses jahr auch ein hornissen nest an meiner sitzecke und bin ganz glücklich damit  
Hatte keinen ärger mit __ wespen und es ist faszienierend denn friedlichen hornissen beim treiben zuzusehen  
Ps: entschuldigt fehlende groß\klein schreibung, bin mit smartphone online. 

Noch ein gruß aus thüringen


----------



## Kleiner Grisu (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  hornissen geschützt?*

Also, das ist das  absolut Letzte. Hornissen unterstehen ganz klar dem Naturschutz. Sie sind vom 
Aussterben bedroht und ich würde das ganze nicht nur der Polizei melden (da ganz sicher) sondern vor
allem auch den NABU und den BUND informieren. 
Auch von wem Du die Kontaktadresse erhalten hast? 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Kleiner Grisu (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  hornissen geschützt?*

Sorry, ich habe noch vergessen zu erwähnen... Dieses Märchen, von wegen ein Mensch stirbt nach zwei 
Hornissenstichen ist absoluter Schwachsinn. Weiss nicht, wer so etwas in die Welt gesetzt hat. 
Aber Hornissen sind viel friedlicher als __ Wespen. Sie tun schlicht und ergreifend gar nichts. Ich habe auch 
ab und zu Besuch von Hornissen. Anscheindend ist irgendwo in der Nähe ein Nest. Aber sie tun nichts.
Sie __ fliegen nur herum und verschwinden dann wieder. Letztens hat mein Freund, in Panik, mit der Zeitung
herumgewedelt. Da wurde die __ Hornisse ein bisschen aggressiv und hat ihm mal kurz die Meinung gesummt.
Das war aber auch alles.
Also von daher, bitte keine Angst vor Hornissen, sondern schützen ... schützen ... schützen


----------



## elkop (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  hornissen geschützt?*

ich gebe euch voll und ganz recht und kann gar nicht verstehen, warum die gemeinde  über hornissennestern in kenntnis gesetzt werden wollen, wenn sie sie dann einfach umbringen.

mein mann hat mir gestern die mordattacke geschildert. der mann kam mit schutzkleidung, stieg auf die leiter und hat dann gas ins nest geblasen, von dem er aber  zu wenig hatte, also waren die tiere etwas betäubt, aber noch sehr munter. mein mann stand mit der taschenlampe dabei. der feuerwehr-mensch hat dann das nest in einen plastiksack getan und zugebunden. göga meinte, das geräusch und das gewusel in dem sack war beängstigend. als der mann von der leiter wieder runterkam, hat er den sack auf den boden gelegt und ist mit den füßen drauf rumgetrampelt. so, meinte er, jetzt kann nimmer viel leben da drin. dann hat er den sack in unsere mülltonne getan :dumm
nachher sind sie vor dem haus gesessen und haben suchende hornissen durch den lichtschein in der garage angelockt. 15 stück hat der meuchler so noch umgebracht, bevor der die stätte des mordes verlassen hat.

göga meint, ich kann den mann doch nicht anzeigen, wenn er in seiner freizeit kommt. schließlich sei er ja ein abgesandter unserer gemeinde. also lass ichs, um nicht noch einen privatkrieg anzuzetteln.

das war bestimmt das letzte mal, dass ich die gemeinde verständige, wenn wieder mal hornissen bei uns einziehen. übrigens, mein mann hat bei der aktion keinen einzigen stich abbekommen, obwohl sich die tiere wohl mehr als bedrängt gefühlt haben müssen.


----------



## Kurt M (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  hornissen geschützt?*

Hallo Elke,

anzeigen würde ich ihn auch nicht, 
jedoch würde ich auf der Gemeinde nachfragen wie diese Arbeit zu verstehen ist und einmal die Meinung des Bürgermeisters dazu einholen.
Wäre auch für uns sehr interessant zu wissen wie die Behörden zu dem Thema stehen.

Da sich Hornissen von einer großen Menge Insekten ernähren, bin ich auch froh wenn hier irgendwo ein Nest ist. Wenns natürlich für Kinder gefährlich wäre sollte man es schon umsiedeln lassen.

viele Grüße
Kurt


----------



## elkop (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  hornissen geschützt?*

wenn die frau bürgermeisterin aus dem urlaub zurück ist, werde ich das thema an sie herantragen und dann berichten.


----------



## karsten. (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  hornissen geschützt?*

Hallo 
da passt der ja gut 


mfg


----------



## jolantha (1. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  hornissen geschützt?*

Hallo Alle,
bei mir nisten die Hornissen im Rolladenkasten und im Dachüberstand. Seit Monaten mache ich meine Rolläden nicht mehr runter, um ja nichts zu zerstören. Dafür zerstören diese reizenden Tierchen alles. Meine Isolierung ist flöten ( Habe noch Ersatz auf dem Dachboden liegen ), meine Fenster sehen aus wie "Sau" ,und das Grundnahrungsmittel meiner Hornissen sind die __ Wespen, die ihr Nest direkt um die Ecke haben, unter der Carportdecke. Ach ja, gestochen hat uns noch keiner !!!!


----------



## nik (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo zusammen,

mit meiner Bridge sitze ich am Teichlein, die __ blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer, bekannt neugierig, fliegt mir sogar zwischen den beidhändig die Cam haltenden Armen durch, aber was zeigbares kam dabei noch nicht rum. Die kann zwar 10 Bilder/2sec aber in der Regel kriege ich sie nicht ausreichend fokussiert. Im Grunde nur Ausschuss. Muss ich mich doch mal mehr mit beschäftigen. 
Dafür haben wir dieses Jahr erstmalig interessante Gäste in unseren drei einigermaßen beieinander stehenden, relativ jungen Fliedern. Die Rinde erst abnagend, finden __ Hornissen da irgendwas lecker. Interessante, ruhige, um nicht zu sagen scheue Gäste, die auch den Teich für sich entdeckt haben. Da sind meist so 10-20 Tiere zugegen. Nach einer Risiko-Lebensversicherung ist mir trotzdem überhaupt nicht. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß,
Nik


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (6. Sep. 2011)

__ Hornissen sind sehr viel besser wie ihr Ruf und weder aggressiv noch angriffslustig. Ich hätte gerne welche hier im Garten. Nicht zuletzt deswegen, weil dort wo Hornissen sind, keine __ Wespen auftauchen werden 

Also freu Dich und zeig uns mal ein paar Fotos (auch ohne Lebensversicherung   )


----------



## nik (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,

dem __ Hornissen -link zu ffolgen war sehr erhellend. Ich werde das mit dem Hornissennistkasten machen. Bei manchen Bildern habe ich die Hornissen mit der Cam fast angestubst. 
        


Außerdem trieben sich noch kleine(!) __ Wespen an den gleichen Stellen rum und nahmen ebenfalls einen Snack. Die flogen auch erkennbar anders als die üblichen "Limonaden Wespen"   Diese Wespenart ist mir vorher auch noch nie aufgefallen
 

Hier leider nur eine Teilansicht von einem großen, metallisch schwarz glänzenden, mir lediglich als "Holzbiene" bekannten Insekt. War einfach zu weit weg. Ab und zu sieht man mal ein Einzeltier. Vielleicht weiß jemand was zu der?
 

Sorry Helmut, für das Thread Hijacking. Vielleicht hat der/die eine oder andere trotzdem Spaß an den Bildern. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## danyvet (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Nik!

Das ist ein __ Flieder, den die __ Hornisse da anknabbert, stimmts? Konnte ich auch mal beobachten bei meinem Flieder. Warum machen die das? Fressen die die Rinde vom Flieder??

Die "kleine" Wespe ist eine __ Feldwespe (so klein ist die gar nicht, wahrscheinlich kam sie dir nach den __ Hornissen nur so klein vor  ), sie ist zarter/taillierter als die Deutsche Wespe (das ist die übliche Limo-Wespe *gg*) und im Flug hängen ihre Beine so schlaff runter. Die Flügel sind etwas dunkler und sie hat mehr schwarz als die Deutsche Wespe.
Die Feldwespe baut ihre Nester aus Holzfasern. Bei mir kommt gerade immer eine und knabbert meinen Lärchensteg an :shock


----------



## nik (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Dany,

ja, da sind sogar drei __ Flieder, die alle benagt werden. Aus dem Hornissenlink geht hervor, die ernähren sich auch von Baumsäften. 



danyvet schrieb:


> Die "kleine" Wespe ist eine __ Feldwespe (so klein ist die gar nicht, wahrscheinlich kam sie dir nach den __ Hornissen nur so klein vor  ), sie ist zarter/taillierter als die Deutsche Wespe (das ist die übliche Limo-Wespe *gg*) und im Flug hängen ihre Beine so schlaff runter. Die Flügel sind etwas dunkler und sie hat mehr schwarz als die Deutsche Wespe.
> Die Feldwespe baut ihre Nester aus Holzfasern. Bei mir kommt gerade immer eine und knabbert meinen Lärchensteg an :shock


]ch war eben noch mal im Garten und habe sie mir angesehen. Sie ist von der Farbe wie eine Deutsche Wespe und mit etwa guten 2/3  deren Größe deutlich kleiner. Irgendwie einen höheren Schwarzanteil in der Farbe hat die zweifelsfrei nicht. Total scheu, Bilder sind schwierig. 

Vermutlich sind bei uns die Bedingungen günstig. Die Rhein-Main Ebene ist schon wärmer und wir als auch ein Nachbar haben schon ein paar rm Ofenholz im Garten sitzen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hätten die __ Hornissen nicht einen eigenen Thread verdient :?


----------



## Digicat (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Hornissen &  Wespen*

Servus

Du hast recht Ramu ... gesagt ... getan


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Hornissen &  Wespen*

Holla, das ging ja fix


----------



## gabi (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Hornissen &  Wespen*

Hallo Nik,

die Wespe ähnelt sehr der Gemeinen Wespe, die fast so aussieht wie die Deutsche Wespe. Bei mir kommen beide vor, drum kenne ich die Unterschiede. Eine __ Feldwespe ist das nicht (Fühlerfarbe). Die Holzbiene wäre bei mir in Köln die Blaue Holzbiene (Xylocopa violacea), die einzige die hier vorkommt. Wie es bei dir ist weiß ich nicht.

Tolle Beobachtungen hast du da gemacht. Ich versuche auch immer zu hinterfragen warum die Tiere das machen. Pflanzensaft klingt für mich logisch. Sowohl Hornissen als auch Wespen (Vespula) ernähren sich davon. Auch Zwetschgen liefern Pflanzensaft, sowohl unter dem Baum als auch als Kuchenbelag.


----------



## Christine (7. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Hornissen &  Wespen*

Moin,

bei uns kamen sie heuer hauptsächlich, um im "Baumarkt" einzukaufen....
 
(Denn der Forkenstiel enthält garantiert keinen Saft mehr )


----------



## Lycopus (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Hornissen &  Wespen*

Hallo zusammen!
Mitte August waren bei uns Wespen geradezu überall! Hatte eine frisch geschlüpfte __ Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer am Boden flatternd nahe am Teich gefunden. Eine Wespe hatte sich darin verbissen. Ich hängte die Libelle zur weiteren Flügelaushärtung an einen Stachelbeerstrauch und musste beim Fotografieren erkennen, dass sie bereits verletzt war (Foto1). Als ich dann nach einer halben Stunde nachschaute, ob sie sich weiter entwickeln konnte, lag sie schon wieder flatternd am Boden und eine Wespe (vielleicht die selbe wie vorher) hatte die Fraßlöcher bereits erheblich vergrößert (Foto 2a und Foto 2b Detail). Die Wespe flog bei meiner Annäherung davon, hatte die Libelle nach einer weiteren halben Stunde aber erneut übel zugerichtet und nach weiteren 30 Minuten blieben nurmehr 2 Flügel übrig.

Im eigenen Garten Mord und Totschlag!

Beste Grüße
Rainer


----------



## Digicat (9. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Hornissen &  Wespen*

Servus Rainer

Genau das gleiche konnte ich um die gleiche Zeit auch bei mir beobachten 

Allerdings betraf es bei mir meines Erachtens eine "alte" blauegrüne Mosiakjungfer ...

     

Leider habe ich die Attacken der Wespe(n) nicht festgehalten ...
Am Abend war der Kopf ab ... am nächsten morgen war nix mehr da ...


----------



## jolantha (9. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  hornissen geschützt?*

Hi, jetzt haben wir ja 2 x die Hornissen, kann man die irgendwie zusammenschieben ???
Sorry, bin da ein büschen unwissend


----------



## Lycopus (9. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Hornissen &  Wespen*

Hallo Helmut,
also scheint diese Attacke eher die Regel als die Ausnahme zu sein. Konnte das so noch nicht beobachten, aber an Wespen hatte es ja auch wahrlich reichlich diesen Sommer. Martialisch halt, dass der Libelle das alles am lebenden Leib widerfuhr und nach 2 Jahren Entwicklungszeit als Larve im Teich war die Flugzeit dieses Individuums wahrlich kurz!

Schönen Tag noch!
LG
Rainer


----------



## Hagalaz (9. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  hornissen geschützt?*

Ist zwar schon einwenig älter aber wollte trotzdem dazu meine Meinung äußern.
Ich hätte diesen Vorfall aufjeden fall angezeigt weil bei sowas bin ich der Meinung man muss das unterbinden.
Aber bei sowas bin ich sehr strikt...

Zu deiner Frage Anne
warte einfach aber in 1-2 Monaten löst sich das Problem von selbst die Tiere sterben ab und du kannst alles entfernen


----------



## jolantha (11. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  hornissen geschützt?*

Darius, ich weiß !! kommste dann und hilfst Rolladenkasten und Dachüberstand reparieren ???
Ach ja, Fenster müssen natürlich auch geputzt werden !


----------



## Digicat (11. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  hornissen geschützt?*

Servus Anne



jolantha schrieb:


> Hi, jetzt haben wir ja 2 x die Hornissen, kann man die irgendwie zusammenschieben ???
> Sorry, bin da ein büschen unwissend


Ja, kann man ... ist soeben passiert


----------



## Digicat (11. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Hornissen &  Wespen*

Servus

Wir haben im Moment drei Wespennester ...

2 am Haus
Nest 1
     

Nest 2
 

und eines zwischen den Steinen der Steinschlichtung
   

Keines davon ist für uns störend, ich meine die Wespen ... sind sehr friedlich, selbst draußen kann man essen und Kaffee und Kuchen genießen


----------



## steffenK (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Hornissen &  Wespen*

Wo Hornissen sind, sind weniger Wespen. Weil Hornissen Wespen fressen. Und da Hornissen viel friedliebender sind als Wespen, würde ich Hornessen in Garten / Haus dulden / ansiedeln, wenn sie nicht stören.

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## schilfgrün (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Hornissen &  Wespen*

Zu dem Thema Hornissen,

als ich meinen `Kriech`boden dämmte, wurde es zum Teil so eng, dass ich meinen Kopf nicht mehr drehen konnte - und das in der Gegenward, von`fröhlich` umherfliegenden Hornissen. Eine Flucht wäre unmöglich gewesen. Jedenfalls stachen sie mich nicht und konnte die Hornissen, auch bei Ihrem alljährlichem Ausflug in unser Haus per Hand hinnausführen.
Fazit : Hornissen sind mir sehr viel lieber als Wespen !!!

Liebe Grüße - Ingo


----------



## jenso (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Hornissen &  Wespen*

Habe hier nun schon öfters gelesen, dass Hornissen Wespen eindämmen sollen. Dem möchte ich nun leichtsinnig widersprechen. Ich kann mich nur auf eigene Beobachtungen stützen. Wir haben hier schon immer sehr viele Wespen gehabt. Es sind auch verschiedene Arten von Wespen. Seit 2 Jahren, können wir auch vermehrt Hornissen beobachten. Es mag ja sein, dass die Wespen fressen. Aber, man kann hier keinen signifikanten Rückgang der Wespen beobachten. Die __ Fliegen zum Teil in trauter Eintracht Wasser holen.
Lasse mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen. Aber, gefühlt Anzahl an weniger Wespen seit Hornissen = 0
Viele Grüße
Jens


----------



## schilfgrün (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Hornissen &  Wespen*

Es gibt einfach viel zu wenige Hornissen, weil sie ursprünglich fälschlicherweise stark bekämpft wurden.

Gruß - :smoki


----------



## Zermalmer (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Hornissen &  Wespen*



jenso schrieb:


> Habe hier nun schon öfters gelesen, dass Hornissen Wespen eindämmen sollen. ....Wir haben hier schon immer sehr viele Wespen gehabt. Es sind auch verschiedene Arten von Wespen. Seit 2 Jahren, können wir auch vermehrt Hornissen beobachten. Es mag ja sein, dass die Wespen fressen. Aber, man kann hier keinen signifikanten Rückgang der Wespen beobachten.


Hallo Jens,
was erwartest Du?
Das Hornissen wirklich so räuberisch sind, dass sie in Unterzahl ein Wespennest signifikant im Bestand (dauerhaft) reduzieren?
Das ist viel zu weit gegriffen.


> Die __ Fliegen zum Teil in trauter Eintracht Wasser holen.


Sicher tun sie genau das... weil es eben die beautragten Wasserholer sind...
Da kann man sich auf wenige Zentimeter nähren... sie lassen sich meist nicht beirren und fliegen zielstrebig wieder ab.

Anders die Nahrungsbeschaffer bei den Wespen .. geht es auf permanente Ziele (aktuell im Garten ist es der __ Efeu, die in den letzten Zügen der Blüte liegt), dann merkt man sehr schnell, das sie zwar Umfeldsuche betreiben und wenn man sich zu dicht aufhält, dann schon etwas nerviger umschwärmt wird... aber da muss man einfach ruhig bleiben und sich halt zurückziehen, sie verfolgen aber eher nicht.

Auch wenn es in die gleiche Kategorie wie Nahrungssuche fällt... die lästigen "Kuchen und Grill"-Wespen... die Sucher... sie ermitteln mögliche Nahrungsquellen und bringen bei wiederkehr meist recht schnell einige nahrungsbeschaffer mit....

Die Kommunikationskette funktioniert halt...


Was die Hornissen angeht...
letzte Woche habe ich Holz gehackt und neben mir gab es (bei einer kleinen Pause) am Boden einen Aufschlag... 
Erst dachte ich, das ein Vogel mich mit seinem Sch.... knapp verfehlt hat... 
bei genauerem hinschauen hat eine __ Hornisse eine Wespe erbeutet und kämpfte noch am Boden mit ihr.

Aber generell ist mir in den letzten 4 Wochen aufgefallen, dass ich noch nie so viele Hornissen zu der Jahreszeit gesehen habe. Sei es nur beim Wasserholen, beim Beutezug oder einfach nur so.


----------



## witch127 (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Hornissen &  Wespen*

Ein Bekannter hatte letztes Jahr ein Hornissennest in einem riesigen Wahlnussbaum. Angefangen hatten sie an einem Vogelhaus und es breitete sich immer mehr aus. Sah schon toll aus, das Nest! 
Auch er berichtete, dass er in diesem Sommer nie von Wespen geplagt wurde, auch die Stechmücken waren weniger. Und die Hornissen waren alles andere als aggressiv. Selbst als wir direkt darunter standen, hat uns keine einzige __ Hornisse angegriffen. 
Naja, im Rolladenkasten fände ich sie jetzt auch nicht so toll, aber ansonsten hätte ich nichts gegen die Tierchen in meinem Garten.


----------



## jenso (24. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Hornissen &  Wespen*

Hallo,
ich erwarte eigentlich genau das, was ich auch beobachtet habe  Es liest sich hier nur an verschiedenen Stellen so, als ob es dort wo Hornissen vorkommen, die Wespen verschwinden. Dem ist halt nicht so. Stell dir vor, dass es in 5 Jahren sehr wenig Wespen gibt. Warum auch immer. Am Ende werden dann die Hornissen dafür verantwortlich gemacht.
Noch einige Worte zur Aggressivität. Wir haben wirklich sehr, sehr viele Wespen hier. Auch die berühmt, berüchtigte Kuchenwespe  (Der Begriff war mir neu) Ich bin bisher der einzige der von einer Wespe gestochen wurde. Das allerdings dreifach. Sie fühlte sich unter meinem T-Shirt wohl nicht wohl. Warum nur? Verstehe ich gar nicht. Eine __ Hornisse hätte in der Situation wohl das gleiche gemacht. Mit dem  Wespennest unter den Brettern unseres Balkons konnte man auch in Koexistenz leben. Einzig ein unsanftes Umstellen von großen Blumenkörben führte zu einer gewissen Unruhe im Wespenvolk.

Viele Grüße
Jens


----------



## jolantha (24. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Hornissen &  Wespen*

Hallo Heike,
ich muß ja nicht nur den Rolladenkasten neu isolieren, sondern auch meinen Dachüberstand bis auf den Dachboden neu machen. Die entzückenden Tierchen waren nämlich der Meinung, daß sie ihr Nest bis auf den Dachboden erweitern müssen. 
Werde aber noch 2-3 Wochen oder länger warten, noch sind nicht alle weg, aber es sind schon weniger !


----------



## pema (24. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Hornissen &  Wespen*

Hallo zusammen,

wie immer die Kamera nicht griffbereit, aber das Drama war wirklich nicht ohne. Eine __ Hornisse hat vor meinen Augen eine Wespe im Flug gegriffen. Nach einer Ehrenrunde über die Terasse...mit Beute...hat sie sich auf der Kletterhortensie niedergelassen und die Wespe kurzerhand in zwei Teile zerlegt.
Ich sehe hier sehr selten Hornissen und wußte gar nicht, dass sie auch andere Insekten jagen. Tja, wieder was dazugelernt

petra

Übrigens: meiner Meinung nach hat sie den 'guten Teil' der Wespe...nämlich das Hinterteil...runterfallen lassen und hat das Vorderteil gefressen. Naja, die Geschmäcker sind eben verschieden


----------



## Moonlight (24. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Hornissen &  Wespen*

Die __ Hornisse ist der einzige Feind der Wespe ... also bei den Massen an Wespen in den letzten Jahren, sollte jeder Happy sein die ein oder andere Hornisse im Garten zu haben.

Das sind so schöne Tiere ... und eigentlich so harmlos.


----------



## witch127 (24. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Hornissen &  Wespen*



jolantha schrieb:


> Hallo Heike,
> ich muß ja nicht nur den Rolladenkasten neu isolieren, sondern auch meinen Dachüberstand bis auf den Dachboden neu machen. Die entzückenden Tierchen waren nämlich der Meinung, daß sie ihr Nest bis auf den Dachboden erweitern müssen.
> Werde aber noch 2-3 Wochen oder länger warten, noch sind nicht alle weg, aber es sind schon weniger !



Oh je, das ist wirklich ärgerlich, Anne... Das heißt im nächsten Jahr gleich mal Rolladenkasten dicht machen!


----------



## Digicat (15. Okt. 2011)

*AW:  Hornissen &  Wespen*

Servus

Heute früh entdeckte ich das eine Wespennest zwischen den Steinen 
    
so hat es gestern noch ausgesehen ...

komplett zerstört
  

Wer hat die Waben noch oben transportiert
   

Welches Tier macht so etwas ... 

Bären plündern schon mal Bienenstöcke, aber Wespennester und dann noch Bären im Siedlungsgebiet ... 
Kann ich nicht glauben ... nein ... :beten


----------



## pema (15. Okt. 2011)

*AW:  Hornissen &  Wespen*

Hallo Helmut,
an einen Bären glaube ich auch nicht...ich nehme mal an, dessen Spuren hättest zu nicht übersehen können. Da wäre sicherlich noch mehr zu Bruch gegangen als nur das Wespennest.
Gibt es bei euch Waschbären? Die sollen ja auch alles fressen. Wie wäre es mit einem Igel? - Man kann auf den Fotos schlecht abschätzen, wie tief das Nest lag -.
Es muß zumindest ein ziemlich 'unempfindliches' oder sehr dicht behaartes Tier sein, denn die Wespen werden sich ja gewehrt haben.
Was lebt denn so bei dir an kleinen Räubern?

petra


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (17. Okt. 2011)

*AW:  Hornissen &  Wespen*

Hallo,

könnte mir auch einen Fuchs oder Dachs vorstellen. Kenne aber die Örtlichkeiten nicht


----------



## butzbacher (17. Okt. 2011)

*AW:  Hornissen &  Wespen*

Hallo Helmut,

Wespenbussard steht auch zur Auswahl. Wobei ich nicht weiß, ob der zeitlich noch bei euch anzutreffen oder schon weiter in die Überwinterungsgebiete gezogen ist.

Gruß

André


----------



## Digicat (17. Okt. 2011)

*AW:  Hornissen &  Wespen*

Servus

Danke schon mal für Eure Antworten 

Fuchs und Dachs gibt es bei uns und selbst im Siedlungsgebiet gesichtet ... der Fuchs war so gar auf unser Terrasse und ich habe ihn beim Futtern der Katzenschüssel zugesehen ...

Wespenbussard konnte ich noch nicht beobachten ... aber nur weil ich Ihn noch nicht gesehen habe ... muß mich mal bei der Jägerschaft schlau machen ...

Könnte es auch ein Marder gewesen sein ... 
Denn davon gibt es sehr viele, auch bei uns im Garten finde ich immer die Hinterlassenschaften ... und nein es ist nicht vom Igel, den gibt es bei uns nicht ...


----------



## Hagalaz (17. Okt. 2011)

*AW:  Hornissen &  Wespen*

Ja Marder könnten es auch sein aber ich würde auf Fuchs tippen bei uns ist auch einer in dern Nachbarschaft der holt sich was man fressen kann stehen Schuhe draußen sind sie weg
Bei uns kennt man diesen Fuchs schon im ganzen Dorf.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn ich tippe auf Fuchs


----------



## uwe jur. (18. Okt. 2011)

*AW:  hornissen geschützt?*

Hi,
ich hab jetzt nicht alles hier gelesen aber eins ist klar:

1.) Die Hornissen stehen genau wie __ Wespen unter Naturschutz und dürfen nur umgesiedelt werden, ohne Ausnahme! ( außer man müsste dafür das Haus abreisen )

2.) Wie hier schon geschrieben wurde, ist das Gift von der __ Hornisse wie von der Wespe sogar geringer wie von einer Biene. In etwa 30 - 40%.


Ob jetzt eine Meldung etwas bringt, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Klar ist aber das dieser Hr. besser Steine schleppen sollte.

Ich mache, bis April, eine Ausbildung zum Imker und wir hatten das Thema gerade durchgenommen! 


Uwe


----------



## Moonlight (19. Okt. 2011)

*AW:  hornissen geschützt?*



uwe jur. schrieb:


> 1.) Die Hornissen stehen genau wie __ Wespen unter Naturschutz und dürfen nur umgesiedelt werden, ohne Ausnahme!



Hornissen ist klar ... aber seit wann stehen Wespen unter Naturschutz?  
Das ist mir und unserem Insektenvernichter neu ... immerhin hat er im September ein Wespennest an meinem Haus gekillt. Meiner Meinung nach zu Recht. Diese Viecher haben sich so stark vermehrt und sind zu nix nütze (nichtmal als Futter). 
Außerdem, ein Stich bei meinem Mann und ich kann nen Notarzt rufen ... und im schlimmsten Fall den Bestatter 

Man sollte lieber Bienen unter Naturschutz stellen, ich sehe so selten welche 
Ich weiß nicht ob es stimmt, aber es heißt: sterben die Bienen aus ... sterben die Menschen aus.

Mandy


----------



## uwe jur. (19. Okt. 2011)

*AW:  hornissen geschützt?*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Man sollte lieber Bienen unter Naturschutz stellen, ich sehe so selten welche
> Ich weiß nicht ob es stimmt, aber es heißt: sterben die Bienen aus ... sterben die Menschen aus.
> 
> Mandy



Hi,
ja auch die __ Wespen muss man  umsiedeln und dürfen nicht so ohne weiteres getötet werden

Das mit den  Bienen Stimmt! Wenn es keine Bienen gibt dann werden es in vier Jahren auch die Menschen nicht mehr geben 2006 gab es ja bereits wieder ein großes Bienensterben wo bis zu 75% von den Imkern die Völker eingegangen sind. Dazu kommt noch die Varoa Milbe die seit Ende der 80er den Bienen zu schaffen macht. Gut sieht es wirklich nicht aus.

Uwe


----------



## Hagalaz (19. Okt. 2011)

*AW:  Hornissen &  Wespen*

Das mit dem Bienen Mensch Sterben versteh ich nicht kann mir das einer erklären?


----------



## Diogenes (19. Okt. 2011)

*AW:  Hornissen &  Wespen*

Naja ein Großteil der Wild und Kuturpflanzen wird von Bienen bestäubt. Ohne Bienen gäbe es sogut wie kein Obst, diverse Pflanzen würden binnen weniger Jahre einfach aussterben. Die Landschaft die Du kennst würde sehr bald der Vergangenheit angehören.  Ein Beispiel: Auf Maurzius (Eine Insel im Indischen Ozean) lebte ein flugunfähiger Vogel namens Dodo. Die Europäer schafften es das Tierchen schon wenige Jahre nach ihrer Ankunft auf der Insel auszurotten. Daraufhin begann sich die Inselflora zu verändern. Ettliche Arten waren darauf angewiesen, das ihre Früchte vom Dodo gefressen und die Samen in seinem Verdaungstrackt keimfähig gemacht wurden. Die Verarmung der Flora ist bis heute zu beobachten. Also- was blüht uns wohl wenn die gute alte Honigbiene verschwindet??


----------



## Annett (19. Okt. 2011)

*AW:  Hornissen &  Wespen*

Hallo Darius.

Was braucht ein Apfel-/Birnen-/Pflaumenbaum um Früchte zu tragen? Eine befruchtete = "bestäubte" Blüte...

Nicht alle Pflanzen sind auf Bienen etc. zur Bestäubung angewiesen, einige Kulturarten, wie beispielsweise Weizen pflanzen sich durch Selbstbefruchtung fort, andere bedienen sich des Windes... oftmals steigert eine Befruchtung durch Insekten (und damit Pollen anderer Individuen/Sorten) jedoch den Ertrag. 

Ob es ohne Bienen gleich ganz so extrem wird, wie oben geschrieben, möchte ich nicht beurteilen. Schließlich gab es ja vor dem modernen, imkernden Menschen auch schon Wildbienen und andere pflanzenbefruchtende Insekten. Und sooooviele Imker gibt es auch nicht mehr, wie früher. Allerdings kenne ich hier im direkten Umfeld in fast jedem Ort mindestens noch einen. Die Jugend interessiert sich zusehens für dieses Feld. 

Edit: Nun war doch noch einer schneller. Naja, doppelt hält besser.


----------



## Diogenes (19. Okt. 2011)

*AW:  Hornissen &  Wespen*

Es ist schon richtig das es auch andere Bestäuber als Bienen gibt. aber bei denen macht es die Masse. Ein Bienenvolk hat zwischen 20 und 60tausend Individuen. Viel andere Insekten sind recht wählerisch was die angeflogenen Blüten betrifft. die Biene kaum. Sicher würden obstbäume auch ohne Bienen vereinzelt bestäubt aber viel wre das nicht. Da im Bienenstock ziudem eine hohe Anzahl von Tieren überwintert sind sie im Frühjahr zur Obstbaumblüte zahlreich vorhanden. Z.B Hummelnester befinden sich zu der Zeit noch im Aufbau.
Das Getreidesorten, Gräser und andere Windbestäuber wie die __ Haselnuß zunächst nicht betroffen wären ist klar. Aber die Leguminosen wie z.B den guten alten Klee würde es wohl böse erwischen. Die sind aber wegen ihrer Fähigkeit Stickstoff aus der Luft zu binden sehr wichtig. Nebenbei gesagt: wilde Honigbienen wi früher sind heute eine große Seltenheit. Auch denen setzt neben dem Mangel an Nistmöglichkeiten und Insektiziden die Varoa zu. Ich habe das in den letzten Jahren bei 2 verwilderten Völkern beobachtet. Sie nisteten sich ein, aber keines kam über den ersten Winter. Und im Gemüll (Was die Biene so entsorgt) jede Menge tote bienen voller Varoas. Also ich binn was die Bienen angeht SEHR besorgt.


----------



## Turbo (19. Okt. 2011)

*AW:  Hornissen &  Wespen*



jenso schrieb:


> Habe hier nun schon öfters gelesen, dass Hornissen Wespen eindämmen sollen. Dem möchte ich nun leichtsinnig widersprechen. Ich kann mich nur auf eigene Beobachtungen stützen. Wir haben hier schon immer sehr viele Wespen gehabt. Es sind auch verschiedene Arten von Wespen. Seit 2 Jahren, können wir auch vermehrt Hornissen beobachten. Es mag ja sein, dass die Wespen fressen. Aber, man kann hier keinen signifikanten Rückgang der Wespen beobachten. Die __ Fliegen zum Teil in trauter Eintracht Wasser holen.
> Lasse mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen. Aber, gefühlt Anzahl an weniger Wespen seit Hornissen = 0
> Viele Grüße
> Jens




Hallo zusammen
Die letzten drei Jahre hatte ich Hornissen im Garten. Irgendwo muss ein Nest in der Nähe sein. Vermutlich unter meinen Ziegeln.
Sie fressen meinen grossen __ Flieder auf. 
Mich dünkt, seit Hornissen in der Gegend sind, haben wir viel weniger Wespen. 
Verirrt sich mal eine Wespe zu uns, verschwindet sie, sobald eine __ Hornisse auftaucht. 
Seltsamerweise konnte ich aber auch schon das friedliche gemeinsame Pflanzensaft geniessen am Flieder beobachten.
Die selbe Wirkung auf Wespen hat auch die Anwesenheit von grossen __ Libellen. 
Die Wespen hauen sofort ab wenn diese riesen Biester herumschwirren.
Unsere Hornissen sind absolut friedlich und gut erzogen.


----------



## uwe jur. (20. Okt. 2011)

*AW:  Hornissen &  Wespen*

Diogenes hat bereits schon alles gesagt. Es gibt zwar seit kurzer Zeit eine widerstandsfähigere Zuchtform einer Biene, die fast mit allen Krankheiten und der Milbe gut klar kommt, aber bis jetzt noch nicht ausgereift!

Wenn sich jemand für Bienen interessiert und nicht gleich Imker werden möchte, den kann ich diesen Film empfehlen! einfach mal sich 20min. Zeit nehmen


Das ist Teil 1/3 ( die anderen werden nach dem Film angezeigt.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K067_JWDMjM 

Uwe


----------



## Hagalaz (20. Okt. 2011)

*AW:  Hornissen &  Wespen*

Wo stimmt daran hatte ich garnicht gedacht ist immer wieder fastzinierend wie komplex die Natur ist und erschreckend wie schnell der Mensch solch ein Werk zerstören kann.


----------



## uwe jur. (21. Okt. 2011)

*AW:  Hornissen &  Wespen*

Wer der Meinung ist das die Wespen bei uns unangenehm sind, sollte sich das mal ansehen!
Ich hoffe die kommen nicht zu uns

http://www.bienenjournal.de/?redid=360275


----------

